# Sugar Skull Makeup



## Master-Macabre

Due to the off season, I recently got lazy about posting on the forum. About 2 months ago I did a sugar skull makeup that extended from my hairline all the way to about half my torso for my nana who passed away not to long ago.

I live on a border town so everyone else in my family is like 100% Mexican and Spanish was my first language. I grew up equally in Mexico as in California. My Nana was a HUGE Day of the Dead celebrator. I mean some of my best childhood memories are running around her house on Day of the Dead. Her house was directly across the street from a cemetery so ever year she made more then 100 massive tissue paper flower wreaths by hand and sold them. They were hung in looong rows across the white iron fence of her house. Alongside that she sold all kinds of Mexican candies, had huge glass containers with jamaica and horchata (kind of like the American equivalent to fruit juice), sold tortas (Mexican version of the sub sandwich) amongst a bunch of other stuff. She had 8 kids (and too many grandkids ) but I spent every Saturday of most of my life in her house. This past summer she passed away in the hospital. They had her asleep the last 4 days so I slept right next to her and had a good long 4 day goodbye. This past February was her birthday so I commemorated her with this sugar skull makeup.

Delia Galvan, my Nana. 1935-2010


----------



## debbie5

That is just amazing makeup! Your nana sounds like she was an awesome woman to have in your life! Condolences on her passing.

Do you have any pics of the items she used to make? It would be neat to see them, since no one here celecbrates DOTD and all I have for reference is online stuff. I've never seen any tissue wreaths. Are you going to continue on the tradition & make some $$ at Halloween by selling some things??


----------



## Rahnefan

Sorry you lost your grandmother. She sounds like an awesome lady.


----------



## remylass

Grandmothers are special people. I miss mine terribly. I like that you honor her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was a beautiful woman, MM, and how fortunate you were able to be with her at her passing.

Great makeup, too

I've never heard of sugar skull makeup. Does that refer to the materials used or is it just a term for the style of makeup?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Thanks guys  
@debbie5 I dont think I have any pics of her work but I'll be sure to go through the old albums today. Her wreaths were bomb though. Like 2-3 feet in diameter circles of paper with tons of paper and wire flowers and a border of braided flowers, all of it framed in a sheet of clear plastic and ribbon to cover the edges. They were attached to wire hangers so the people who bought them could hang them on graves. She made massive amounts of them by hand. 
@roxy, sugarskulls are a mexican tradition for DOTD. Theyre just skulls molded by hand from pure sugar and decorated. Google image "sugar skulls" and youll see what I mean


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Honoring the dead is actually one of my favorite parts of the holiday, and I like to bring out photos of family and friends who have passed and light candles for them. Your grandmother's story is as beautiful as your makeup. Losing someone you love is so hard, and I hope you find peace despite your grief.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Your Nana was a sure knock-out in her day and a lovely woman as she grew old.
I love the sugar skull make-up. I am fond of sugar skulls but never thought about applying make-up that way.

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wildcat

Your Nana sounds like she was a wonderful lady. 
Your make up looks awesome and I'm sure she would be honored by the gesture.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my condolances to you. I remember how hard it was to lose my grandma. She sounds amazing!

very nice makeup too!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am sorry for your loss. I lost my grandmother 7 years ago and still miss her.
Your makeup was gorgeous! HOw long did it take and what products did you use?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Thanks everyone for your awesome comments!  They really mean a lot. 
ok products, sorry I can't list them in category like I usually do (by face, eyes, etc) This one was really widespread all over the place. I'll just list by color. 
White: 
-Graftobian RMG white
-proFACE by GALA (a mehron product)

Blue:
Wolfe Brothers water activated paint in blue (set with blue powder shadow of random brand)

Red & Yellow:
Graftobian RMG in red and yellow

Around my eyes I glued craft jewels with PRO-Adhesive by Graftobian.

This one took like 4 hours because I did it on myself and it covered my entire face, neck, and half my torso.


----------



## debbie5

What did u use for the black??(on your chest) fabric??


----------



## Master-Macabre

@debbie5
the ribs, heart, etc ALL that is painted on
I wore a really loose cloak that opened at the chest to expose it all but still hide the bottom half I didn't paint. (Ironically enough, my OTHER grandma made that cloak )


----------



## Revenant

Condolences on the passing of such a beautiful person who was such a wonderful influence in your life. Your makeup job is a wonderful tribute to her spirit and the life she lived. A truly gorgeous work.

Some friends of mine thew DOTD parties for a while... in addition to the Mexican food served there would be an offrenda there and we'd bring commemorations and offerings to lost loved ones, both human and pet. I love the little sugar skulls; that makeup is an awesome interpretation of them. Your Nana would be proud indeed.


----------



## scareme

She was a beautiful woman. She must have passed some of her talent on to you. I love how you choose to celebrate her life. You were lucky to have a Grandma like that.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I'm sorry to hear of your Gramma's passing. She really was a beauty and sounds like a great lady. Creative talent obviously runs in your family. Your makeup is just wonderful. 

If you ever feel like making a trip out to AZ, here in Tucson we have an INCREDIBLE Dia de los Muertos parade. I'll make a new post about it as I absolutely do not want to hijack this beuatiful post/tribute to your Nana.


----------



## jackielantern

I'm sorry for your loss. She was very lucky to have such a dedicated grandson.

You did a fantastic job on your makeup! I did sugar skull makeup for our halloween party last year, but it was nowhere near as good. Of course I ALWAYS run out of time and end up rushed, but I still couldn't come up near as good. You have a talent!


----------



## hauntedkimmy

What a beautiful way to honor your grandmother! You are very talented! Painting your own face is hard! Beautifully done!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Hehe thanks guys


----------



## HallowEve

Beautiful makeup, your grandma was beautiful too! Sorry for your loss, I miss my grandma a lot too. A lovely way to honor her!


----------



## kprimm

Sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing, I also lost my last one in January.
You have great memories of your time with your grandmother and you are very lucky for that. I have the same great luck, Mine came to alot of my Halloween events. The makeup is awesome, great job on that.


----------



## Girl of Vlad

Your Nana was beautiful! Fantastic make-up for your sugar skull! WOW.


----------



## Fright Zone

I just recently discovered Sugar Skull makeup tutorials. I'm a guy so I'm not wearing it lol but I can appreciate it now. I knew what the Day of the Dead was. But never paid attention to the details. 

(The Monster High doll Skelita Calaveras makes more sense now)

Anyway. The eyes are what makes it. The meaning of the heart is intriguing. Outstanding makeup. Even moreso because it has a story behind it.

It's scary and beautiful at the same time. ^o^

Nice angle on the photo too.


----------



## JOwenR2

Stunning makeup!


----------

